# Help building a "house Curve"



## JBSAUNDERS (Sep 17, 2011)

Greetings

Thank you to anyone who would like to chime in and help this newbe gain some more understanding on fully utilizing what I have at hand. And what’s at hand?, a pair of tri-amped mains. I’m using a set of MiniDSP 2x4 as crossovers, which I purchased originally for their ability to electronically crossover the signal, with the 4wayAdvanced program. A HTPC w/ a SoundBlaster audacity2 card w/ the front end as an I/O. A RS meter, Dayton emm-6 mike.
So far I have been able to use the software (MiniDSP) to set crossover points and now I’m playing around with the REW looking to get the system to sound its best. The question, and please, when you laugh, do it behind my back. How do I go about creating a house curve and getting it into REW to use as a target? Let me add this is “for starters” 

Thanks again
Brian


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The REW Help files explain how to create and load a house curve into the program. 

Typically you create the curve for subwoofers, as indicated in the link above that gives an example of a 6 dB boosted curve between 80 and 20 Hz, but you can just as easily do a full-range curve. I’d suggest determining the bass curve your room needs using the method outlined in my article on the subject (link in my signature), and just keep the upper frequencies flat for starters. If that sounds too bright, you might try a full-range curve that incorporates the bass curve, e.g.:

25 6.0
80 0.0
20000 -4.0

This curve would boost the bass 6 dB between 25 and 80 Hz, and give a 4 dB drop between 80-20 kHz.

Another example:

25 6.0
80 0.0
1000 0.0
20000 -4.0

This curve would boost the bass 6 dB between 25 and 80 Hz, give flat response between 80 and 1 kHz Hz, then a 4 dB drop above 1 kHz.

But again, I’d start with just the bass boost curve.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JBSAUNDERS (Sep 17, 2011)

Wayne
See this is why this is the best site out there, not a little more than an hour and a reply! Thanx for the link, I'm going to try and post a screen shot


----------



## JBSAUNDERS (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey it worked, kind of. How I ended up w/ 2 images I'm not sure, but anyways' this is without any EQing at all, no sub though these are full range, I mostly listen to music with this system. Any sugestions on if REW will help?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

JBSAUNDERS said:


> So far I have been able to use the software (MiniDSP) to set crossover points and now I’m playing around with the REW looking to get the system to sound its best.





JBSAUNDERS said:


> Any sugestions on if REW will help?


All REW can do is show what the in-room response is; it can’t replace your ears. Only you can tell if the graph relates to what you’re actually hearing or not.

For instance, the graph you posted looks to me like it would sound soft on the high end. But if you’re young (i.e, have better hearing at the upper frequencies compared to older listeners) or are sitting really close to the speakers (as in desk top), then it might be what you need in your situation.

BTW, a calibrated mic makes a difference in the measurements, compared to a generic one.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> All REW can do is show what the in-room response is; it can’t replace your ears. Only you can tell if the graph relates to what you’re actually hearing or not.
> 
> For instance, the graph you posted looks to me like it would sound soft on the high end. But if you’re young (i.e, have better hearing at the upper frequencies compared to older listeners) or are sitting really close to the speakers (as in desk top), then it might be what you need in your situation.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more Wayne, i was aiming for flat response and have changed this. Flat sounds well flat, no life at all and i used this as a reference to improve. I still have this flat response stored in EQ profile (has three spare).

Funny enough i adjusted to what i thought sounded good and researching the speakers measurements my curve is pretty close. Still a little work to do.

In other words your ears have the last say.


----------



## JBSAUNDERS (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Wayne




> The REW Help files explain how to create and load a house curve into the program


This link dose not seem to work, and I guess I'ma little to slow to find it by doing a search


Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry 'bout that - I fixed the link, but here it is again:

Help files for house curve 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

